# Evelyn the fat vegan lesbian biker dinosaur (FAF character fun)



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2012)

I was looking at pictures of dinosaurs, and I thought "I am going to draw a dinosaur's head."

That head then became a whole body.




She is a lesbian, she is a biker, she is a vegan, she is a dinosaur, and she is also just a little bit fat. She's probably in her mid-thirties.

SO, instead of making this another thread where a furfag comes in and makes a huge wall of text describing their character/fursona in detail, I'm gonna ask some of YOU to make up a backstory. Remember that this is not a serious character, so for a good laugh, have as much fun as you can with the few details that I have given you above.

I feel like I'm going up the creek without a paddle here, but if this thread is successful (even if its for just a short while) I'll consider making a new silly character so we can have fun with that, too!

PS: Cheers to Coffeecup for the name!


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 26, 2012)

I like this idea. Is there any preferable format in which we should submit the information?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I like this idea. Is there any preferable format in which we should submit the information?



Any is fine, so long as it's readable for everyone! :> Backstories can be as long as you want, but just use appropriate spacing/paragraphing and we're cool. If you don't want to write it like an essay or something, bullet points/lists are fine too. c:


----------



## LemonJayde (Feb 26, 2012)

Okay, gibbons. Here we go.

Evelyn was born like most dinosaurs- an egg through the ass of a mommy dinosaur, hatching into the world without giving a damn about that meteor that they always say is gonna hit earth. It's just a myth, right? She liked to party and was straight in the beginning, but once she joined the biking club, she met a beautiful t Rex chick, Tiffany, who wasn't a fan of the pickle, if ya know what I mean. She went on a date with this chick. The t Rex ate so much fricking meat that Evelyn was absolutely disgusted, so she became a vegan and swore to never harm a little creature again, since she could leave that to the love of her life. They joined the bikers competition and won, sort of, scoring 11teenth place. She celebrated by eating 57 red velvet cupcakes with tiffany. She got fat. Long story short...

Evelyn died.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 26, 2012)

She's a vegan because she's whatever passes as a misanthrope for Dinosaurs. She's also a classic "biker rebel" to show how much she's against the rules of society. Oh, and a fat strawman-lesbian because - again - fuck you "conceptions of society".


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 26, 2012)

By forces unseen by most dinosaurs at the time, Evelyn was created through the meeans of a time and  space flux which produced a black hole. The decimated matter fused and through inexplicable means life convalesced with space junk. And that's how fat lesbian vegan dinosaur bikers are born


----------

